# Igor's pipe carving thread.



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I started carving pipes this winter and now I can't stop.
It's truly relaxing and rewarding to make a pipe from a piece of wood. Whan all is said and done they all look like a work of art.... at least in my eye.
Please let me know what you think about my efforts.

This is one of the first pipes that I made.
It's a massive sitter pipe with a 1" bowl and finished with 7 coats of hand rubbed oil.
I will post the other pipe pictures soon.

Thanks

Igor Rabkin


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Looks very nice.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

This is my version of a corncob pipe.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Pipe #3


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Pipe #4

It's a little poker pipe.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

iggy_jet said:


> This is my version of a corncob pipe.


What is this made of? I like it!


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

very good like the poker pipe


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

All of the pipes are made from Mediteranian briar.

Corncob is trained but all the others are natural.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Pipe #3


I seriously like this pipe!!! Is it for sale or is it going straight to your private collection?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

iggy_jet said:


> All of the pipes are made from Mediteranian briar.
> 
> Corncob is trained but all the others are natural.


What do you mean by trained?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> What do you mean by trained?


LOL

Sorry Chris, typo... it's STAINED


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Er999 said:


> I seriously like this pipe!!! Is it for sale or is it going straight to your private collection?


Antonio, I realy didn't give that much thought....
Originally, only made them for myself but it's getting expensive to keep on buying briar and stem material.
It wouldn't be a bad idea to sell a few to get more funds for buying more briar.

To answer your question, I guess if you realy want it then send me a PM and we can talk about it.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Those do look great Igor, Keep it up! And by the way, is that you're real first name?


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

That cob style pipe is my favorite. Excellent job. What kinds of tools do you use Igor?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Those do look great Igor, Keep it up! And by the way, is that you're real first name?


Thank you Matthew,
And yes, it's my real name. It was rough going through High School during the 80's with this name


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

jco3rd said:


> That cob style pipe is my favorite. Excellent job. What kinds of tools do you use Igor?


Thank you John,

I use a bandsaw, drill press and table sander/grinder... eveything esle is done by hand.

Igor


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

That is super. I grew up making my own toys out of wood and I haven't really grown out of that. I'm dying to try my hand at this someday. 

Just noticed you're from Worchester. My mother's family is about 20 minutes north of you.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Thank you Matthew,
> And yes, it's my real name. It was rough going through High School during the 80's with this name


Lol, I bet. If they could only see you now, an up and coming pipe maker!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

iggy_jet said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry Chris, typo... it's STAINED


DOH!!!:doh: I should've realized that! LOL


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

jco3rd said:


> That is super. I grew up making my own toys out of wood and I haven't really grown out of that. I'm dying to try my hand at this someday.
> 
> Just noticed you're from Worchester. My mother's family is about 20 minutes north of you.


What town are they in?


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Gardner!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Started working on an other pipe today.
I call this one "Acorn"
When I looked at the wood blank and the best way to carve it, it gave me the shape of an acorn.
It feels realy good in my hand even before I started carving.
Drilled all the holes and cut the rough shape on the bandsaw, now the hard work begins.

I will post pictures of the finished pipe, or if you guys want progress pics. let me know I will take some along the way.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes we want progress pics!!

Do you turn your own stems?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't make the one in the picture above, but I do make my own stems.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Igor, that pipe is going to look great! The two shapes I love when it comes to pipes are the acorn and dublin styles. Looking at the pictures, is that plateau on the bottom?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes definitely progress pics! It's already looking good.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Igor, that pipe is going to look great! The two shapes I love when it comes to pipes are the acorn and dublin styles. Looking at the pictures, is that plateau on the bottom?


Matthew,

Yes, there is a small section of plateau on the bottom, but I am not sure if I can leave it there and making the design work.

Didn't have any time to work on the pipe, and won't have time this weekend.
Maybe some progress will be made next week.

Igor


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Matthew,
> 
> Yes, there is a small section of plateau on the bottom, but I am not sure if I can leave it there and making the design work.
> 
> ...


It would really accent the pipe if you were able to keep the plateau on the bottom. It would give it a little bit of a twist on an acorn pipe . I look forward to the progress on it!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Got some progress on the Acorn pipe today.
Dis some carving, shaping and sanding.
At this point the pipe is sanded to 220 grit. Tomorrow if I have time I will finish sanding the pipe, buff it and apply some wax.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

That is so cool!! What tools do you use to carve?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

jco3rd said:


> That is so cool!! What tools do you use to carve?


John,

I use amall carving tools, files, dremel tool and desktop combo disk and belt sander
And sandpaper on a block or by itself.
It's all freehand, no lathe.


----------



## CaptainKoala (Jul 2, 2013)

These are some really interesting and beautiful pipe shapes! I dig the "cob"


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

CaptainKoala said:


> These are some really interesting and beautiful pipe shapes! I dig the "cob"


Thank you Frank,
I find it very interesting that so many people like the "Country Gentlemen aka. Cob pipe". I would have thought that the first pipe that I made would be the most popular.
It has the best grain on the briar and is the most massive pipe. It realy feel good in your hand when you hold it.... 
But, I guess pipes are like anything else, everyone has a favorite...


----------



## CaptainKoala (Jul 2, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Thank you Frank,
> I find it very interesting that so many people like the "Country Gentlemen aka. Cob pipe". I would have thought that the first pipe that I made would be the most popular.
> It has the best grain on the briar and is the most massive pipe. It realy feel good in your hand when you hold it....
> But, I guess pipes are like anything else, everyone has a favorite...


Like you say, everyone has a favorite. I can see why the first one is special - on second look, it looks massive and beautiful. But, since I like classic shapes, I'm drawn towards your cob


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

looks like its coming along rather nicely

kudos on the craftsmanship, very nice


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Worked on it this morning.
Mostly done, just need to touch up a few spots.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is the same pipe, but some better pictures.


----------



## Gladiator4 (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks fantastic Igor, a true beaut!


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Shiny!! 

Are you going to put a bend in the stem, Igor?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

John, I was thinking the same thing..
Yes, I will put a slight bend in the stem... I smoke the pipe the other day and I am loving it... but it will be more comfortable with a slight bend.


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

Now that is a talent good looking pipe


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Igor that is a beautiful pipe! If you ever consider selling let me know! lol

I'm going to be getting some tools here in a month or so and start carving my own. The intent is to sell and support my pipe habit.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> Igor that is a beautiful pipe! If you ever consider selling let me know! lol
> 
> I'm going to be getting some tools here in a month or so and start carving my own. The intent is to sell and support my pipe habit.


Chris, I guess if I want to keep a pipe for myself I shouldn't post a picture.
I am happy that so many of you like my work. But I still have a lot of learning and much more practice carving etc. to make a flawless pipe. 
Eddy bought my pipe #3 , and told me that he likes the pipe but gave me a long list of thing that should be better. Things like drilling wasn't 100% center, and the bowl is not drilled smooth as well as some pieces that needed to be cleaned out from the air chamber and stem.... you get the point. 
But to make a long story short, if you realy like the pipe and don't mind the fact that it has been smoked two times I guess I can make myself an other one and you can have this one.

Let me know. But keep in mind I am still learning this wonderfull art.

Igor


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Chris, I guess if I want to keep a pipe for myself I shouldn't post a picture.
> I am happy that so many of you like my work. But I still have a lot of learning and much more practice carving etc. to make a flawless pipe.
> Eddy bought my pipe #3 , and told me that he likes the pipe but gave me a long list of thing that should be better. Things like drilling wasn't 100% center, and the bowl is not drilled smooth as well as some pieces that needed to be cleaned out from the air chamber and stem.... you get the point.
> But to make a long story short, if you realy like the pipe and don't mind the fact that it has been smoked two times I guess I can make myself an other one and you can have this one.
> ...


The bowl not being smooth is what I perceived it to be, I don't know if it ok to be semi smooth or whatever but just wanted to clarify that part for igor and everyone else. All the other info are spot on. Haven't smoked it yet, need to decide what blend to dedicate but will let everyone know when I do. :madgrin:


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Eddy,

I realy appreciate your honest opinion, it's the only way I can improve. 

Thank you for your input.

Igor


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Eddy,
> 
> I realy appreciate your honest opinion, it's the only way I can improve.
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

I think that you have a good eye for design, and clealy you have talent in carving. Without a lathe? Wow


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Found this old Woodworking magazine in the yard sale this weekend.
It's dated 1994 and as you can see it has an interesting Header. "The dying art of pipe making"
Had to buy it. Now I think that I need to make the pipe featured in the article.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

haha I love the opening sentence!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

jco3rd said:


> haha I love the opening sentence!


LOL...

It's still true today. 
But there are diehard people who refuse to give up on some of pleasures in life. 
And some like Me who actually enjoy making pipes, even if it's a dying art.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pfffff....according to the Docs and naysayers I should have died before I got to be 16! I say live each day to the fullest and enjoy everything life has to offer. You only come around this way once, why not enjoy it?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> Pfffff....according to the Docs and naysayers I should have died before I got to be 16! I say live each day to the fullest and enjoy everything life has to offer. You only come around this way once, why not enjoy it?


Chris,
You mentioned that you would like to start carving your own pipes.
It's addicting...some of the tools you will need for sure: Drill press, dremel tool, files, destop grinder/sander or a modified belt sender etc. sandpaper, buffing wheels. And some wood to practice with before you work with briar or other woods you intend to use.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks! I'll keep the above in mind. Already have a dremel and craigslist will get me an inexpensive grinder. I'd thought about getting some chunks of 2x4 or something cheap to practice with. Don't want to spend $30 on a chunk of briar and make a mess out of it.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Speaking of messing up a piece of briar.
Take a look at this pipe. I got the shape cut, glued a piece of zebra wood for a nice contrast etc.
Everything looked good and then I started drilling for air hole etc. Next thing I know there is a hole at the bottom of the pipe.. not exactly what I wanted.
I didn't want to give up so I redrilled the hole and used an old carpenter trick... mixed up some glue with saw dust and pached the hole. It looked OK.. ???
Then I start fitting the stem... and zebra wood splits at the bottom of the pipe. :frusty: I still finished making the pipe. It's perfectly usable and I can epoxy the crack, but it's frustrating. Guess I will leave it in the garage and use it as is.


----------



## DrumComp (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome Thread.... I have wanted to try my hand at for sometime, but don't understand how to fit the stems.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Speaking of messing up a piece of briar.
> Take a look at this pipe. I got the shape cut, glued a piece of zebra wood for a nice contrast etc.
> Everything looked good and then I started drilling for air hole etc. Next thing I know there is a hole at the bottom of the pipe.. not exactly what I wanted.
> I didn't want to give up so I redrilled the hole and used an old carpenter trick... mixed up some glue with saw dust and pached the hole. It looked OK.. ???
> Then I start fitting the stem... and zebra wood splits at the bottom of the pipe. :frusty: I still finished making the pipe. It's perfectly usable and I can epoxy the crack, but it's frustrating. Guess I will leave it in the garage and use it as is.


It happens! I know a guy at work who wood works, and he has had a few pieces that he has carved near finished just to have a split form in the wood. Like he says, you just have to either salvage it or toss it and start again. But It is great practice Igor  I love the way the zebra wood looks on it.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Igor, if nothing else you have a usable pipe that you don't mind getting knocked around! At least a briar block is more forgiving to mistakes than, say, an engine block! Heh, heh.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

DrumComp said:


> Awesome Thread.... I have wanted to try my hand at for sometime, but don't understand how to fit the stems.


Mitch,

You can buy a briar block that was drilled and stem fitted to start with.
There are special stem tennon tools for making the stems that are adjustable to the size of the hole you wish to drill in the pipe.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> Igor, if nothing else you have a usable pipe that you don't mind getting knocked around! At least a briar block is more forgiving to mistakes than, say, an engine block! Heh, heh.


You are right Chris.
Or give it to afriend that I know will enjoy it... 
BTW, check your messages.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

iggy_jet said:


> You are right Chris.
> Or give it to afriend that I know will enjoy it...
> BTW, check your messages.


There is truth to what you say!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Did an other pipe.
This is a little bit different then what I have done up to now. It's a traditional style pipe, fully rusticated, stained and finished with lacquer.
Your thoughts!!!


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice Igor. I like the way it turned out, I am not a fan of the lacquer. I would have maybe done a coating of oil, let that dry and then hit it with a coat of carnauba wax? I do like the rustication on it!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Did an other pipe.
> This is a little bit different then what I have done up to now. It's a traditional style pipe, fully rusticated, stained and finished with lacquer.
> Your thoughts!!!


Shines like a gem!!! Where do you get your stems from?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Nice Igor. I like the way it turned out, I am not a fan of the lacquer. I would have maybe done a coating of oil, let that dry and then hit it with a coat of carnauba wax? I do like the rustication on it!


I was expecting that lacquer would not be a popular finish on a pipe. The reason I did lacquer is from reading some interviews with pipe makers, including Bo Nordh and they all used lacquers on their pipes. I personally like the look of the deep shine on a pipe that is rusticated.

Bo Nordh (from RR 13 Mar. 1994) « The Pipe Club of Sweden


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

jco3rd said:


> Shines like a gem!!! Where do you get your stems from?


John,

I made this one, but some of the other stems I used came from ebay.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Pipe #3


Did not know if I should post here or elsewhere so I will post here since it was this thread that started this. If I need to post elsewhere then I will.
Recently I purchased a pipe from Igor (iggy_jet) it is the pipe from the quote above this. I also had the opportunity to smoke it yesterday, here is the "quasi-review"

First I gravity fed mcbaren Scottish mixture until it was full then added a pinch more while lightly pressing down. The first thing that comes to mind is (when the pipe is in the mouth) " I can't see where I'm lighting!!!"






I got it lit albeit a bit awkwardly. The draw was ok, early tamping was fine...and then we get to a quarter of the way down. At this point (before or after don't remember but around then) when tamping it started to take a bit of a slant (due to the way the pipe is made and the tobacco being burned) (EDIT: I may not have done the tamping properly when I was doing this and the fact that it was awkward might have had something to do with it...) 
Also when doing subsequent relightings the flame would start scorching the briar because of the slant of the pipe.






If there was "juice" in the stem then when trying to light the pipe in a normal












(traditional pipe hole as opposed to this pipe hole and apologies for the comparison but it was what I had on hand at the moment, it's a mm Washington cob) the "juice" will start to dribble into your mouth.













I continued on this this manner until I started to get a small buzz (nicotine lightweight here I did not want to risk getting sick) I stopped and emptied the pipe, turns out I almost finished the pipe even with the slanted tamping. 
Finally, it needs to be pointed out that the draw hole (in the bowl area) is centered at the bottom of the bowl as opposed to the side of the bowl (I think...)






I believe that this might have some (small) effect on the smoking although I'm not that sure of it, still needed to be said. 
All in all, it was a good smoke and a nicely made pipe however I am going to be (very slowly) working on the pipe, it won't be the favorite but it will make a good display and occasional smoke in progress pipe. 
I am going to end this here.
BTW: I was having some problems posting the extra pics, I apparenly still do in the case of the upside down pipe in my teeth (if you look closely you can see my face on the side as a reference, and yes I'm camera shy...for now.) if someone can tell me how to rotate the picture in question (I'm using the puff site storage) besides taking the picture again then that would help. (used a mini ipad to take the pics, and thanks in advance.)


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Eddy,

Thank you for your review of the pipe.

This pipe is the 3rd pipe that I made so to hear your say "All in all, it was a good smoke and a nicely made pipe however I am going to be (very slowly) working on the pipe, it won't be the favorite but it will make a good display and occasional smoke in progress pipe. " I take that a compliment. As far you saying that It won't be your favorite.... guess will have to wait and see. 

Igor


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

iggy_jet said:


> I was expecting that lacquer would not be a popular finish on a pipe. The reason I did lacquer is from reading some interviews with pipe makers, including Bo Nordh and they all used lacquers on their pipes. I personally like the look of the deep shine on a pipe that is rusticated.
> 
> Bo Nordh (from RR 13 Mar. 1994) « The Pipe Club of Sweden


Igor, that's a great article!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Eddy,
> 
> Thank you for your review of the pipe.
> 
> ...


:thumb: I guess we'll see.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

No time for carving pipes this weekend.
Spending time with the family. Yesturday we took our 1974 Glastron Carlson out for a few hours. Tubing, kneeboarding, waterskiing etc.
Great weather, good times, all 3 kids had a blast. We try to get out on the water several times a week.

This is my older son chilling on the boat at the launch.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

gorgeous work!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

abcritt said:


> gorgeous work!


Thank you Aaron.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Received a package from Igor last week. Contained not just one, but TWO pipes! The acorn pipe and the ugly pipe. Due to the fact that I am still unpacking and participating in GISHWHES: the Greatest International Scavenger Hunt the World Has Ever Seen ( GISHWHES :: GISHWHES ) I have not yet had time to take pictures or smoke either of them. Soon as this week's activities are done I will try them both. The ugly one will likely reside in the Jeep and be a travel pipe. I will post pics soon.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

While waiting for some briar blocks to arrive I have been messing around with the the wood lathe.
This is the result.
Silver Tip supper badger hair shaving brush.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great Work sir!...........It is art for sure.


----------



## Gladiator4 (Jul 20, 2013)

those are some great brushes!

What made you want to try your hand with these?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys.

My older son and I both use brushes and I use a straight edge razor on occasions when I shave. Up to now, I have been using cheap brushes and desided to get some silver tip badger for me and my son...
I got the equipment so, why not. But even when you buy the bdger hair knots and make your own they are still expensive.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

That is awesome! My first DE razors are coming this weekend.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

jco3rd said:


> That is awesome! My first DE razors are coming this weekend.


John,

What DE did you get. I also have an older Gillete DE safety razor that I use on occasions. They work great as long as you let the weight of the razor do the job and don't press it into your skin. I also found that short strokes work better. Good luck.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I got a Gillette red tip super speed, a 40s super speed, and a slim adjustable. Looking forward to giving it a shot and cutting up my face!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Made an other pipe with the help of a wood lathe.
Briar is exceptional, I was very suprized when I started cutting into it and the grain became visible.
I didn't make this stem. It's a new stem that i bought and it can be fitted with a filter.
Overall, I think this is my best pipe.

BTW, sorry for the dog hair on the pillow, I didn't see it until I downloaded the pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

That is gorgeous. I love the classic lines. One of my favorite shapes.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks John, that shape is tough to work with but it did come out very nice.
Made this shaving brush for a friend of mine yesterday.
It's a silvertip badger hair brush with a super nice walnut grain handle.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

That is great Igor! I love the brush handles. You need to look into lathing your own Pipe stems my friend. Great work!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Gandalf The Gray said:


> That is great Igor! I love the brush handles. You need to look into lathing your own Pipe stems my friend. Great work!


Now that I have a wood lathe in the shop I am going to try and turn some... I got some acrilic rods and will try it soon.


----------

